# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx THE SPOT Calgary Friday May 19



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We are back at the Spot for rokk this Friday (May 19).
Hope to see you all there.
I'll be taking out my ReVv Generator 7-40 and a couple of Peavey Wolfgangs!

Cya
Lem


----------

